# SASERS are GREAT!



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

love you too


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> love you too


Your thread title paints a very different picture.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

hehe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RayOfLight123 said:


> love you too





BetaBoy90 said:


> Your thread title paints a very different picture.





stranger25 said:


> hehe


No it doesn't!

SAS is #1!!!!!

If a troll can hijack the board for :evil, I can hijack it for :banana! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

confused.com


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh mother


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So much love here today!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha, Rubes???? Cant believe you posted that?

You must be goin soft in yer (ahem) old age 

i dont think any of yee are great. yer all muppets.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Sense: This thread makes none.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

The original poster wrote something nasty..so I replied with that..I didn't start this thread :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh you have been hit with the deletion of first post curse. I have been there myself, though my thread title was something rather offensive to amo xD.


----------



## ksju (Oct 19, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> Troll is a very hurtful word. As an administrator of this prestigious website, I would not expect you to be tossing around such harmful insults. As a member of the Outstanding Citizens Club, I ask you to please not resort to such humiliating verbal assaults on members of this fine establishment. Let's try to treat everyone with the respect and equality they deserve.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Westen


INSULTING TROLLS??? WHAT DO TROLLS HAVE TO DO WITH THIS? Michael, as a fellow Kansan, surely you can see that as trolls are often residents of Kansas, you should be more open minded of us, heck, you may even have a little troll in your heritage as well. Great job mods, but please keeps the troll insults at the minimum, for my my sake and especially Michael's, he doesn't even know if he's a troll or not.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> The original poster wrote something nasty..so I replied with that..I didn't start this thread :b


Didn't know you can do that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, of course. 


I'll give you the money later.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

SASers are great at making me want to end my life due to realizing we are in fact living in a hell on earth type scenario.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, MichaelWesten, the post I removed WAS that of a troll.

No the current "OP" did not start the thread, but inherited it due to the deleted first post. .


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> The original poster wrote something nasty..so I replied with that..I didn't start this thread :b


Haha I have a thread like that now too! lol .

But nothin wrong with


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:heart....


----------

